# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  onervaren fitniss vragen

## randyy076

Hallo ik ben Jongen 20 jaar van 1.85 zoiets en weeg rond 72 kil.. Ik heb 13 jaar gevoetbald doe nu 2 jaar niks maar ik was met me oom en die bracht me op t idee te gaan fitnissen en dat leek me wel leuk dus heb ik een doel en dat is snel gespierd worden en groot.. ik ben verplan om 4 a 5 x per week te gaan fitnissen.. Ik wil gaan kuren en shakes nemen alleen hoevaak en wanneer kan ik dat gebruiken ik ga gelijk beginnen met fitniss en mij voeding ga ik ook aanpassen allen gezond dus wat mag ik wel en wat niet zou graag meer informatie willen hebben wat ik kan doen en kwa producten als je die opnoemt meer informatie over te vertellen

mvg Randy,

----------

